# Logitech's Harmony 650



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a paradigm shift after purchasing my 2nd Harmony 650 remote and having programmed by Samsung tablet's remote app. Armed with this paradigm shift and feedback from my family (mostly complaints  ) I decided to clean up the programming.


I went through all the devices and removed all unnecessary commands from the screens. These unnecessary commands were tested against their respective devices to what their action was if the command seemed a bit vague.
 I went through each activity and cleaned up the steps required to bring the system to its correct inputs.
 I included all the relevant commands from all the devices into each activity so no one has to switch out of the activity to the device to access these commands. They are now included with the activity. This way, if someone chooses an activity and waved the remote during the turn on process, all one needs to do is to press the inputs assigned to the command. (I may revisit and add the power buttons too)
 I rearranged the screens to be consistent across all activities keeping the command order the same as much as possible across all screens for all activities.


Also, I didn't know this until recently that Logitech purchased "Harmony" which was a Canadian company. Logitech was smart and didn't gut the organization but kept it together. It shows from both a product and product support perspective which is top notch.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

My daughter tried using the remote via an activity and managed to flub it up. Sooooo once she was finished with the system, I took the remote and added a few more commands to make it goof proof like adding power commands and input select command used by the devices in their respective activities. That way, if they wave the "wand" around, all they need to do is press the power and input buttons to get the acitivity correct.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep, all my Harmony's are set up just like the OP mentioned. One other tip, teach all members of the family to use the help button. It will prompt with questions that fixes most issues if it gets out of sync

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

primetimeguy said:


> Yep, all my Harmony's are set up just like the OP mentioned. One other tip, teach all members of the family to use the help button. It will prompt with questions that fixes most issues if it gets out of sync
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


Good point. Maybe I will get them to use the help button.


----------

